# iPhone 4 Vertrag abgelehnt ohne Grund!!!



## streetjumper16 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo 

Ich habe mir heute Morgen online über o2 einen iPhone 4 Vertrag gemacht!
Danach habe ich eine Mail bekommen wo steht das der Vertrag abgelehnt wurde durch automatische Einzelüberprüfung oder so was in der Art!

Jetzt frage ich mich wiso ? Ich stehe nicht in der Schufa, habe keine Ratrenzahlung im Moment und auch noch nie gehabt oder ähnliches!

Kann mir da vielleicht einer helfen der davon Ahnung hat ? 
Habe mich auch shcon an den o2-support gewendet aber der meinte er kann mir auch nichts genauerers sagen!

Die Personalnummer habe ich eingegeben mit dem D und der Zahl davor! Kann es vielleicht da ran liegen ? 


LG


----------



## skyw8lk3r (4. Oktober 2011)

Probier es nochmal oder ruf da mal an.

Bei mir ist das auch mal passiert als ich ben htc hd2 gekauft hatte, der mitarbeiter hat es dann nochmal überprüft und dann klappte das auch.


Aber sicher das du noch nen iphone 4 bestellen möchtest? Heute abend soll doch ein neues vorgestellt werden, villeicht wartest du noch nen paar tage.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Oktober 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Probier es nochmal oder ruf da mal an.
> 
> Bei mir ist das auch mal passiert als ich ben htc hd2 gekauft hatte, der mitarbeiter hat es dann nochmal überprüft und dann klappte das auch.
> 
> ...




Die von o2 können mir auch nicht mehr sagen!
Ich werde es noch Mal über Media Markt versuchen! 

Die Frage ist wann wird es das iPhone 5 geben! 


Stimmt den die Perso-Nummer ? Das ist doch die Links unten mit dem D hinten oder ?


----------



## Dimkkka (4. Oktober 2011)

würde auch noch bisschen warten wenn das iphone5 erstmal raus kommt und du das 4er so gerne willst ist das dann auch ein stück billiger


----------



## skyw8lk3r (4. Oktober 2011)

Naja heute ist halt die präsentation für das neue iphone und dort werden sie sicher auch bekannt geben wann es verfügbar sein soll, denke mal lange wird es nicht mehr dauern.


Ich denke die personummer ist die auf der vorderseite ganz unten. Hab noch den alten.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Oktober 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Naja heute ist halt die präsentation für das neue iphone und dort werden sie sicher auch bekannt geben wann es verfügbar sein soll, denke mal lange wird es nicht mehr dauern.
> 
> 
> Ich denke die personummer ist die auf der vorderseite ganz unten. Hab noch den alten.




Ja nur welche und mit oder ohne D !?
Ich will mir das iPhone 4 jetzt schon per Vertrag kaufen! 

Das iPhone 5 soll ich nicht viel mehr können! 


Aber mal schauen!



Kann den eine solche Ablehnung durch eine Zusätzliche Zahl/Buchstabe vom Perso eintreten wenn die nicht dazu gehört ?


----------



## TacTic (4. Oktober 2011)

lol. xD

Na dann kauf es dir mal JETZT, wenn du nicht mehr warten kannst. 

Zu bestellen wird das neue Iphone wohl erst in 2-3 Wochen sein, was nach deinen Maßstäben wohl ne halbe Ewigkeiten sein dürfte.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Oktober 2011)

TacTic schrieb:


> lol. xD
> 
> Na dann kauf es dir mal JETZT, wenn du nicht mehr warten kannst.
> 
> Zu bestellen wird das neue Iphone wohl erst in 2-3 Wochen sein, was nach deinen Maßstäben wohl ne halbe Ewigkeiten sein dürfte.




Ich denke ich werde auch das 4er nehmen!


----------



## joel3214 (4. Oktober 2011)

Sry aber wer heute vor 19 Uhr ein iphone kauft ist schlicht und ergreifend doof 
Erstens vielleicht sagt dir das Iphone 5/4s Mehr zu zweitens kannst du das dann für denn Preis haben was du jetzt für das 4er zahlst.
Und Drittens in ein 2 Wochen geht das Iphone 4 so um die 350 weg.

Wegen dem Ablehnen vielleicht weil das 5/4s ja vielleicht morgen schon zu haben ist und O2 grade drauf umstellt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Oktober 2011)

joel3214 schrieb:


> Sry aber wer heute vor 19 Uhr ein iphone kauft ist schlicht und ergreifend doof
> Erstens vielleicht sagt dir das Iphone 5/4s Mehr zu zweitens kannst du das dann für denn Preis haben was du jetzt für das 4er zahlst.
> Und Drittens in ein 2 Wochen geht das Iphone 4 so um die 350 weg.
> 
> Wegen dem Ablehnen vielleicht weil das 5/4s ja vielleicht morgen schon zu haben ist und O2 grade drauf umstellt.




Mir gefällt halt das 4er sehr gut! Wenn das 5er nicht viel mehr bietet was das 4er kann, dann braucht man auch kein 5er zu kaufen!!!


----------



## wheeler (4. Oktober 2011)

also ich warte wie das i-phone 5 heute aussieht,dann entscheide ich ob ich überhaupt wieder ein iphone bekommen.
war deine perso nummer vieleicht falsch?
hast du nochmal versucht einen verteag online abzuschliessen?


----------



## TankCommander (4. Oktober 2011)

Geh doch einfach mal in einen O2 Shop! Und regele das persönlich


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde an deiner stelle in den O2 Shop gehen.
Online würde ich es nicht machen.Kann ja auch sein das die EDV gerade probleme hatte.

Ob du jetzt das Iphone 4 nimmst oder auf das neue Nr.5 wartest,dass musst du selber entscheiden.
Ich persönlich würde nicht das Iphone 4 nehmen.


----------



## TankCommander (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde zu einem Android greifen!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2011)

TankCommander schrieb:


> Ich würde zu einem Android greifen!



HTC Sensation oder Samsung GS2


----------



## TankCommander (4. Oktober 2011)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> HTC Sensation oder Samsung GS2


----------



## Scorpio78 (4. Oktober 2011)

Der Vertrag wurde sehr warscheinlich wegen eines negativen Ratings abgelehnt (Scoring).
Der so genannte Pre-Check erfolg innerhalb ein - zwei Sekunden.
Das Rating hat nicht mit der tatsächlichen Schufa zu tun, da reicht es schon, wenn du in einer Gegend wohnst,
in der die Zahlungsmoral deiner Mitmenschen zu wünschen übrig lässt.

Wenn du in nen Shop gehst, da wird kein Pre-Check gemacht, sondern sich direkt ne Schufaauskunft eingeholt.
Da wirst du das Teil dann auch mitnehmen dürfen.

P.S.: Scoring kann man durch extremen Einsatz von Payback-karten pushen und bei der Schufa ist das nicht negativ, wenn man Ratenzahlungen laufen hat, solange man sie auch bezahlt, ist die Schufa positiv.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Oktober 2011)

OK jetzt habe ich es noch ein Mal versucht mit dem neuen iPhone 4S und so wie es ausschaut hat es geklappt!
53€ im Monat und das 24 Monate lang! 

Hab mir die 32GB Version bestellt da ich da nur 5€ mehr bezahle!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2011)

Und was zahlst du jetzt für das IPhone 4S


----------



## skyw8lk3r (7. Oktober 2011)

na das wird bestimmt mit drin sein da er ja zu o2 wollte


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Oktober 2011)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Und was zahlst du jetzt für das IPhone 4S




Jeden Monat 32,50€ bis ich die 799€ abgezahlt habe  Wollte erst das 16GB nehmen da 120€ weniger, aber was man hat, hat man und 5€ jeden Monat mehr ist ja nicht so wild!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2011)

Dann viel Spass mit deinem Neuen Handy


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Oktober 2011)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Dann viel Spass mit deinem Neuen Handy




Danke! Habe schon seit das iPhone 3 raus gekommen ist drauf gewartet 
Oder hätte ich lieber die 64GB Version nehmen sollen ? Bzw. bekommt man den eigentlich die 32GB voll oder eher schnell voll ?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2011)

Kommt drauf an was du alles in deinem Handy speichern möchtest.
32GB sind schon recht viel für ein Handy.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Oktober 2011)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was du alles in deinem Handy speichern möchtest.
> 32GB sind schon recht viel für ein Handy.




Also reicht eigentlich die 32GB Version!?
Ich will da drauf ja keine FullHD Videos speichern oder so!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2011)

Ja die reicht vollkommen aus


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Oktober 2011)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Ja die reicht vollkommen aus




Ah okay dann ist ja alles OK 
Wie ist das den mit dem abzahlen ? Kann ihc da auch mal mehr zahlen um das Handy schneller abzuzahlen ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Oktober 2011)

Schau in den Vertrag nach.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Oktober 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Schau in den Vertrag nach.




Der muss ja erst Mal kommen


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Oktober 2011)

Den kannst du normalerweiße auch vorher Ansehen über PDF.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Oktober 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Den kannst du normalerweiße auch vorher Ansehen über PDF.




Ich habe nichts per PDF bekommen!


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Oktober 2011)

Bin ich froh das ich es heute bestellt habe


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Oktober 2011)

Dann heists abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Oktober 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Dann heists abwarten und Tee trinken




Jop!

Vertrag sollte Montag oder Dienstag kommen! Handy dann Freitag


----------



## skyw8lk3r (7. Oktober 2011)

naja was willst du denn raufmachen auf das iphone ??? ich hab das iphone 4 mit 16 gb und für apps und bilder und co reicht das echt aus aber wenn du noch musik rauf haben willst dann wird das nen bisschen eng...die 32 gb sollten sich da schon auszahlen


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Oktober 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> naja was willst du denn raufmachen auf das iphone ??? ich hab das iphone 4 mit 16 gb und für apps und bilder und co reicht das echt aus aber wenn du noch musik rauf haben willst dann wird das nen bisschen eng...die 32 gb sollten sich da schon auszahlen




Ich hab mir ja die 32GB Version bestellt! 64GB denke ich brauche ich nicht und noch Mal jeden Monat 5€ mehr will ich nicht zahlen!
Musik, Videos und Bilder kommen drauf!

Hab gehört es gibt auch so ein Adapter das man SD Karten nutzen kann für ca. 50€! Stimmt das ?


----------



## skyw8lk3r (7. Oktober 2011)

also ich kenn son adapter nicht 

am ipad gibs son adapter das du sd karten lesen kannst...aber ob du da daten raufschreiben kannst weiß ich net und sieht zu dem auch doof aus, du hängst das ding unten an den dock connector und baumelt dann an sonem kabel rum^^


na 32 gb sollten schon reichen


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Oktober 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> also ich kenn son adapter nicht
> 
> am ipad gibs son adapter das du sd karten lesen kannst...aber ob du da daten raufschreiben kannst weiß ich net und sieht zu dem auch doof aus, du hängst das ding unten an den dock connector und baumelt dann an sonem kabel rum^^
> 
> ...




So einen meine ich  

ZoomIt: iPhone-Speicher per SD-Karte erweitern | Basic Thinking

Aber hast Recht das sieht nicht gut aus und würde nur nerven! Aber wenn 32GB reichen dann ist das ja in Ordnung


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ah okay dann ist ja alles OK
> Wie ist das den mit dem abzahlen ? Kann ihc da auch mal mehr zahlen um das Handy schneller abzuzahlen ?


 
Von einem Kollegen weiß ich das die Raten 24 Monate so bleiben und das es nicht die möglichkeit gibt wie du gerade beschrieben hast.
Ich würde mal im 02 Shop fragen ob es geht.


----------



## blackout24 (7. Oktober 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Bin ich froh das ich es heute bestellt habe


 
Interessant anscheind haben sie die Grafik etwas geändert von der Werbung. Über dem afrikanischen Mädchen stand nämlich
mal "Beschneiden". Ist etwas unpassend...


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Oktober 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Interessant anscheind haben sie die Grafik etwas geändert von der Werbung. Über dem afrikanischen Mädchen stand nämlich
> mal "Beschneiden". Ist etwas unpassend...




Was meinst du damit ?

@ MATRIX KILLER

Ist ja nicht so das ich es nicht zahlen kann sonst hätt ichs mir ja nicht bestellt  Nur währe ich glücklicher wenn ich mal im Monat 100€ zahlen kann das es Handy schneller abbezahlt ist!


----------



## blackout24 (7. Oktober 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit ?
> 
> @ MATRIX KILLER
> 
> Ist ja nicht so das ich es nicht zahlen kann sonst hätt ichs mir ja nicht bestellt  Nur währe ich glücklicher wenn ich mal im Monat 100€ zahlen kann das es Handy schneller abbezahlt ist!


 
In dem Bild von der O2 Homepage der Banner oben war mal politisch etwas unkorrekt.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (7. Oktober 2011)

aber du könntest das telefon sicher früher auszahlen, hab das bei den htc hd2 gemacht, da waren noch 200 € oder so offen und die hab ich dann halt überwiesen und war dann raus aus dem ratenvertrag


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit ?
> 
> @ MATRIX KILLER
> 
> Ist ja nicht so das ich es nicht zahlen kann sonst hätt ichs mir ja nicht bestellt  Nur währe ich glücklicher wenn ich mal im Monat 100€ zahlen kann das es Handy schneller abbezahlt ist!



Deswegen meinte Ich ja auch das du mal im 02Shop nachfragen sollst,ob es möglich ist gelegentlich eine höhere Ratenzahlung zu machen


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Oktober 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> aber du könntest das telefon sicher früher auszahlen, hab das bei den htc hd2 gemacht, da waren noch 200 € oder so offen und die hab ich dann halt überwiesen und war dann raus aus dem ratenvertrag




Ja das meine ich ja! Weil 24 monat will ich nicht zahlen da mach ich das lieber in 1 Jahr oder weniger!

@ blackout24

Was für ein Banner ?

@ MATRIX KILLER

Ja werde ich dann machen!


Edit: Hätt ich das alles im MM gemacht, hätte ich noch nen 100€ Gutschein bekommen  Aber man kann das iPhone 4S leider nur online vorbestellen -.-


----------

